# Here my collection of pets



## Sandra (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice looking, healthy pets. Do the dog and guinea pig share bows?


----------



## Sandra (Sep 12, 2014)

Haha yes when it's hair day they love a groom and a nice little bow


----------



## wellington (Sep 12, 2014)

Very cute little family you have there.


----------



## AmRoKo (Sep 17, 2014)

ERMEHGERRRD! THE GUINEA WITH THE BOW! THE ABSOLUTE CUTENESS! IT'S TOO MUCH! (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 5, 2014)

What amazing animals! They all are adorable and look very loved


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 5, 2014)

WOW!!!

What a nice looking family!!! Are you the only person who taking care of all of them??


----------



## Sandra (Nov 5, 2014)

They are all super cute and brilliant .. I also have 2 girls that help and give lots of love and attention to all  happy household


----------



## kathyth (Nov 5, 2014)

Those are all beautiful pets!


----------

